# NCE power controller and ESU sound decoder



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I noticed that when I turn power on to the track all my tsunami decoders come on automatically , but ESU won't unless I press button#8. Is there a way to initiate the same response from ESU? I also have not found what *F* numbers mean or how initiate them?

Thanks for your patience 

Greg


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

f # is a function F0 is 0 on your keypad and so on what ESU are you using i have a friend that is great with esu sound but isnt computer savy i can ask him you tell me what decoder you have


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I am using locksound select micro. And for F numbers how do you input F18?

Greg


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

been a while since i did it on the hand held but i believe its shift 8.

Ok i just looked thru the Manuel and i dont see a CV that turns sound on after power is reapplied but there are other features that you can use on cv 124


----------

